# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  الدفاع الجديدي يتوج بطلا لكأس العرش للمرة الأولى

## mohamed73

الرجاء البيضاوي0 - 0 (4 - 5)الدفاع الحسني الجديدي    *الحسني لأول مرة في تاريخة يحرز لقب العرش بعد فوزه على الرجاء البيضاوي بركلات الترجيح.*    
أحرز الدفاع الحسني الجديدي لقب كأس العرش المغربي لكرة القدم للمرة الأولى بالفوز بركلات الترجيح 5-4 على الرجاء البيضاوي الإثنين.       
         وانتهى الوقتان الأصلي والإضافي للمباراة بالتعادل بدون أهداف وسجل  الدفاع الجديدي ركلاته الخمس بينما أهدر عبد الإله الحافيظي ركلة للرجاء.       
         وبعد الفشل ثلاث مرات في المباراة النهائية أمام الرجاء في 1977  وأمام الجيش الملكي في 1985 و1986 نجح الدفاع الجديدي الذي يدربه الجزائري  عبد الحق بن شيخة في إحراز أول ألقابه في المسابقة.       
         وسلم الأمير مولاي رشيد شقيق العاهل المغربي الكأس لقائد الدفاع الجديدي عادل صعصع.       
         وأمام جمهور كبير بلغ 40 ألف متفرج في استاد الأمير مولاي عبد الله  بالرباط جاءت البداية حذرة مع تفوق طفيف للدفاع الجديدي على منافسه  المدافع عن اللقب.       
         وأهدر أحمد شاغو أول محاولة للدفاع الجديدي في الدقيقة 22 بتسديدة  من ركلة حرة أبعدها الحارس عصام الراقي لركلة ركنية قبل أن بتصدي لتسديدة  أخرى قوية من شاغو ويحولها لركلة ركنية جديدة.       
         وأتيحت أول فرصة للرجاء في الشوط الأول عند الدقيقة 31 بعد أن توغل  محسن ياجور داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن تسديدته تصدى لها الحارس زهير لعروبي.       
         ورد الدفاع الجديدي بعد ذلك بدقيقة لكن زكريا حدراف المنفرد سدد الكرة فوق العارضة.       
         وتحسن أداء الرجاء بطل الثنائية الموسم الماضي في الشوط الثاني  وأصبح الأخطر خاصة بخروج شمس الدين الشطيبي ومشاركة فيفيان مابيدي لاعب  أفريقيا الوسطى فضغط بشدة وحاول ياجور المنفرد لكن تسديدته بضربة رأس من  مدى قريب مرت بمحاذاة القائم.       
         ولم يتغير شيء فيما تبقى في الوقت الأصلي ولا في الوقت الإضافي  وبعد إهدار الحافيظي لركلته الترجيحية حمل الجديدي الكأس للمرة الأولى.

----------

